# NES Emulator for N64?



## NotABicycle (Jul 26, 2018)

So I would think, because of the power the N64 has (especially with the expansion cartridge) N64 would be able to emulate the NES. I want to know if there is an NES emulator for the N64 that can be loaded using an Everdrive or some other USB/SD loader for the N64 for...

Reasons...


----------



## KiiWii (Jul 26, 2018)

https://hcs64.com/neon64.html

Didn’t google because...

Reasons?


----------



## Jhynjhiruu (Jul 26, 2018)

Isn't there a NES emulator already included on the EverDrive?


----------



## Song of storms (Jul 26, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> https://hcs64.com/neon64.html
> 
> Didn’t google because...
> 
> Reasons?


That website has a guestbook! I miss those.


----------



## Plstic (Jul 26, 2018)

excellent trolling.


----------



## NotABicycle (Jul 26, 2018)

KiiWii said:


> Didn’t google because...
> 
> Reasons?


Thanks for the link. Guess I need to rethink my ability to search Google


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 26, 2018)

While we are shattering previously held notions you may also want to rethink your opinion of the N64 expansion pack


----------



## NotABicycle (Jul 26, 2018)

FAST6191 said:


> While we are shattering previously held notions you may also want to rethink your opinion of the N64 expansion pack



I've seen that video. I know not many games take advantage of the expansion cart aside from the games that need it to run, but I would think custom made software would be able to use the expansion cart at least some way...


----------

